# Pregnancy and Budgies



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

As of now, I am 6 months pregnant. The baby is finally big enough that when it kicks my belly actually moves on the outside. 
Sweetie loves to stand on my belly whenever possible. 
The other day the baby finally kicked Sweetie. Poor Sweetie was so shocked and surprised he whipped around and bit my belly button! 
Now he won't stand on my belly anymore, eyeing it warily. 

What funny birdie and baby stories do you have to share?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is so funny, Moira!
Congratulations on your pregnancy. 
It will be interesting to hear how Sweetie reacts as you get further along and your belly gets bigger. *


----------

